# DIAMOND dog food re-call for Salmonella



## Interceptor (Apr 15, 2008)

http://www.diamondpet.com/information/

Just posted today for Naturals Lamb and Rice
ed


----------



## Interceptor (Apr 15, 2008)

I contacted Diamond and their reply was :

Please send you receipt or proof of purchase to

Diamond Pet Foods
PO Box 156
Meta, MO 65058

As if I keep my dog food receipt. I also dump the food in a plastic tub and use their bag for a poop container.

ed


----------



## tubejig (Jan 21, 2002)

Its only for certain lot numbers, which can be found on their website.


----------



## michgundog (Feb 22, 2008)

tubejig said:


> Its only for certain lot numbers, which can be found on their website.


Good point and only their products made with Lamb.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## N M Mechanical (Feb 7, 2008)

Interceptor said:


> I contacted Diamond and their reply was :
> 
> Please send you receipt or proof of purchase to
> 
> ...


I do the same thing
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WeimsRus (Oct 30, 2007)

Interceptor said:


> I contacted Diamond and their reply was :
> 
> Please send you receipt or proof of purchase to
> 
> ...


Maybe they would take their bag full of poop as proof of purchase. :lol: Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Interceptor said:


> I contacted Diamond and their reply was :
> 
> Please send you receipt or proof of purchase to
> 
> ...


I do the same thing. I tossed the receipt weeks ago.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

My food bags have a square "proof of purchase" near the bottom, hope that helps.


----------



## festeraeb (Sep 4, 2005)

At least they are being public about their recall unlike 5 years ago. Good thing since half the foods on the market are produced in diamond plants. I now only feed native or nutri source. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Interceptor (Apr 15, 2008)

I was in the Tractor Supply store in Traverse City yesterday and they still had food from this lot on the shelf. I told the staff about the recall. I guess I'm wondering how far Diamond went in notifying their retailers of the recall ?
ed


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I found the same thing at Menard's. When I asked them about it, they said they didn't know anything about a recall.


----------



## Interceptor (Apr 15, 2008)

Figures,went on diamonds website and they have job openings for quality Control Tech's at their production three facilities !
ed


----------



## RecurveRx (Jun 21, 2004)

Interceptor said:


> and use their bag for a poop container.
> 
> ed


evidently that's what they use it for too...


----------



## WeimsRus (Oct 30, 2007)

http://www.fda.gov/Safety/Recalls/ucm299606.htm

Here is a site that is always up to date on dog food recalls. These dog food companies have to list Voluntarily Recalls with them to avoid any responsability for making your animal sick. They have no need to inform "John Q Public" or their distributors if there are no reported illnesses. They are in the business of selling food, not making themselves look bad. Let everyone know about this that you can, especially local distributors. Unless it's an Involuntary Recall with documented illnesses, no animal owner has any recourse if their animal gets sick or dies. Unfortunantly, Diamond food manufactures quite a few different brands of dog foods and a recall like this could spill over into different brands.


----------



## WeimsRus (Oct 30, 2007)

WeimsRus said:


> http://www.fda.gov/Safety/Recalls/ucm299606.htm
> 
> Here is a site that is always up to date on dog food recalls. These dog food companies have to list Voluntarily Recalls with them to avoid any responsability for making your animal sick. They have no need to inform "John Q Public" or their distributors if there are no reported illnesses. They are in the business of selling food, not making themselves look bad. Let everyone know about this that you can, especially local distributors. Unless it's an Involuntary Recall with documented illnesses, no animal owner has any recourse if their animal gets sick or dies. Unfortunantly, Diamond food manufactures quite a few different brands of dog foods and a recall like this could spill over into different brands.


http://www.dogfoodadvisor.com/dog-food-news/diamond-pet-foods-suspends-shipments/


----------



## Big Frank 25 (Feb 21, 2002)

New update;

http://www.diamondpet.com/information/


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

I saw pictures the other day of someones dog that had all their dogs coat fall out after feeding Diamond. The dogs ears were bald and raw. 

I always dismissed the raw meat diet, but seriously looking at it now. I have neighbors that feed a raw diet to their sled dogs. The dogs look awesome, and while there are handling precautions for the humans, they are very sensible about it, and have a great system.


----------



## WeimsRus (Oct 30, 2007)

GSP Gal said:


> I saw pictures the other day of someones dog that had all their dogs coat fall out after feeding Diamond. The dogs ears were bald and raw.
> 
> I always dismissed the raw meat diet, but seriously looking at it now. I have neighbors that feed a raw diet to their sled dogs. The dogs look awesome, and while there are handling precautions for the humans, they are very sensible about it, and have a great system.


Sandy, raw is a very heated discussion in a couple of forums I am a member of. Especially if your feeding multiple larger dogs. If you have the storage space, time to do it correctly, and a reasonable cost, reputable supplier. It seems to be a natural choice because of the never ending dog food recalls. When you start doing the math on the cost of buying the food in bulk, an additional source of storage for it, the cost of running this addition storeage, plus the cost of the purchase of these. Sometimes your better off going with a higher end dog food that isn't produced by Diamond Foods. This and please really research this type of diet, because it isn't just throwing your dog raw food. You need to know the proper mixture of different aspects when feeding this diet to keep your dogs nutrition in balance. Can provide you with some good research links if you want them, I will warn you in advance not to mention my screen name as it's the same. I am not against these alternative diets, but most of these people don't accurately tell people the expense and attention needed to properly do this for multiple large dogs. When I say multiple I mean more than two, because you will be feeding about a pound a day per dog for a high energy one. Just message me and I will give you the links, I do have many that respect my opinions in these forums. The hard core raw feeders, not so much.


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

I got a call this afternoon, and it seems that the Professional Performance I feed is made by Diamond. The feed store is now on back order, for our feed, although it is not contaiminated. Opeongo and I feed this food, as well as a couple of clients I recommended this food to. I am so disappointed in the dog food industry, I am not sure where to turn. 

Your right with the raw food diet, I would need to do more research, but the supplier is the key thing. But, tonight, I picked up the last bag of Professional Active tonight....:rant::sad:


----------



## festeraeb (Sep 4, 2005)

The two foods I have turned to I'd native (kent feeds) and nutri source. But their price is getting pretty high. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

Myself and 2 friends are still feeding the Kirkland Adult Chicken and Rice made by Diamond. 14 dogs on it with no problems. Hopefully it stays that way, because going through a feed change with as many dogs as we each have is a royal pain.


----------



## festeraeb (Sep 4, 2005)

Unfortunately there aren't any Costco stores up north. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## midwestfisherman (Apr 19, 2001)

Native FTW!


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

So the kirklands premium puppy food that I'm feeding my pup is made by Diamond. The Diamond version has been recalled. I'm expected to believe that the ingredients aren't the same and just bagged for costco's brand name? I don't have a lot of faith in the product. Any suggestions for a reasonably priced food not made by Diamond?


----------



## griffondog (Dec 27, 2005)

Freestone said:


> So the kirklands premium puppy food that I'm feeding my pup is made by Diamond. The Diamond version has been recalled. I'm expected to believe that the ingredients aren't the same and just bagged for costco's brand name? I don't have a lot of faith in the product. Any suggestions for a reasonably priced food not made by Diamond?


They also manufacture under contract, for other companies, at least some of the pet foods sold under these brands or business names.
Canidae Pet Food
Costco's Kirkland Signature
Solid Gold Health Products for Pets
Dick Van Patten's Natural Balance Pet Foods
Kirkland Signature Nature's Domain (Available only at Costco)
Taste of the Wild Pet Foods
Chicken Soup for the Pet Lover's Soul
4Health (Available only at Tractor Supply Company)
NutraGold Super Premium Holistic Formulas

Griff


----------



## festeraeb (Sep 4, 2005)

And many more names than that lol. Reasonably priced is tough. I love nutri source but it can be hard to find and has gone up a lot lately. Right now I feed native lvl 3. It is made by kent feeds. It's a dollar a pound. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

COLUMBIA, S.C. (AP)  Fourteen people in at least nine states have been sickened by salmonella after handling tainted dog food from a South Carolina plant that made headlines years ago when it produced food contaminated by toxic mold that killed dozens of dogs, federal officials said Friday.

At least five people were hospitalized because of the dog food, which was made by Diamond Pet Foods at its plant in Gaston, S.C., the federal Centers for Disease Control and Prevention said. No pets were sickened, according to the Meta, Mo.-based company.

"People who became ill, the thing that was common among them was that they had fed their pets Diamond Pet Foods," said CDC spokeswoman Lola Russell.

Three people each were infected in Missouri and North Carolina; two people in Ohio; and one person each in Alabama, Connecticut, Michigan, New Jersey, Pennsylvania and Virginia, the CDC said.

"Our folks are really wanting people to be aware of it. They want to be aware that this is causing people to get sick because they may have product in their homes. For every one that is reported, there may be 29 others," Russell said.

People can get salmonella by handling infected dog food, then not washing their hands before eating or handling their own food, health officials said.

Hoppe's no.10


----------



## WeimsRus (Oct 30, 2007)

After alot of bag flipping and price comparing, we decided to try Nutro Max. Hard to find a reasonable food not made by Diamond Foods, heck it's not easy with high end foods. We stopped feeding Canidae right after they started making it. The only way you could tell is the bag had "New and Improved Formula" on it.

To add, Nutro is made by the Mars corporation.


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

I read this am, they are recalling Canidae now....:sad:


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

Uh, oh!

I've read that the adult Kirkland brand is made at a different plant than the plant that has had the problems. I hope they're right.

Not sure of the puppy formula.


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

kek25 said:


> Uh, oh!
> 
> I've read that the adult Kirkland brand is made at a different plant than the plant that has had the problems. I hope they're right.
> 
> Not sure of the puppy formula.


There is a Kirkland recall now too. But Michigan is not one of the states listed under the recall.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

Just saw that. Here's the link. Hopefully Michigan stays out of it, but I've got my doubts now.

http://diamondpetrecall.com/diamond-expands-voluntary-recall/


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

Good grief! I grab a handful of food and give it to my pup all the time. If I feel like I have to wash my hands every time I touch it then isn't worth feeding it to my pup.


----------



## kek25 (Jul 9, 2005)

How does a feed get manufactured for 4 months (affected batches made between December 9, 2011 - April 7, 2012 according to the latest notice) with a problem and not get dectected???


----------



## WestCoastHunter (Apr 3, 2008)

kek25 said:


> How does a feed get manufactured for 4 months (affected batches made between December 9, 2011 - April 7, 2012 according to the latest notice) with a problem and not get dectected???


Same way that buggy software gets made and shipped.

Quality assurance is not high on a lot of manager's lists as it takes time and the benefit is less tangible to them. 

Gotta meet that deadline and/or quota afterall!

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

Freestone said:


> Good grief! I grab a handful of food and give it to my pup all the time. If I feel like I have to wash my hands every time I touch it then isn't worth feeding it to my pup.


:lol: I think about when we were kids, and we would dare the kid that lived down the street to eat the purina dog chow that was in the shed....we used to sneak up and find mice sleeping in the bag.....and he would eat the dog food to make us all squeal....:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## cross3700 (Apr 7, 2010)

As much as I hate to switch dog food, I think I'm going back to PPP.


----------



## Freestone (May 15, 2003)

:lol: Sandy... My son still jokes around about how he ate a milkbone dog treat a few years ago. :lol:

I picked up a bag of Nutro this morning. We'll give that a try.


----------



## GSP Gal (Nov 12, 2005)

I looked at PPP, but I don't think Corn is a premium ingredient. PPP is almost a buck a pound. I am going to try Dr. Tims

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## WeimsRus (Oct 30, 2007)

http://newyorkcity.injuryboard.com/...e-sickened-by-salmonella.aspx?googleid=300704


----------

